# Does your dog sleep in your bed... under your covers?



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

One day, when Quinn was just three months old, she went under the covers in my bed while we were sleeping.

Ever since then, she has to sleep under the covers. She will nudge at my neck and wake me up until I let her get comfortably under. To say she is spoiled would be an extreme understatement. She is quite petite, so I'm sure it is very warm for her and feels wonderful.

I used to wake up in the middle of the night and make air pockets for her, concerned she couldn't breathe. Eventually, I gave up. She sleeps under four blankets at times and thoroughly enjoys it.

Anyone else have a dog that likes to be your space-heater under the covers while you sleep? 

I know that some may find it "gross," but she is bathed regularly and my sheets are cleaned regularly. I find this characteristic quite adorable now!

She sleeps under the covers so much that, when we got Riggs, he thought it was "normal" and he was supposed to as well! He quickly let go of that idea.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Our dogs have their own beds/blankets on the floor (and they're yapper dogs).


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Years ago, one of our Fox terriers loved to sleep under the covers with us. We used to wonder how she could breathe.

I miss Molly Sue.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Both my 50lb dogs prefer to sleep under the covers with us. Melon will give up if you tell him to, but Riddle will claw at you until you let her in.

Of course, they're bathed weekly!


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

Darcy sleeps on top of the covers, now at the foot of the bed. She used to sleep with her head on the pillow until she started sleeping in the MIDDLE of the bed! She has TWO beds of her own, so I refused to let her take over mine as well.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

2 of mine sleep on the bed, both 50 lbs, they take turns in which position they have, if Babs is sleeping up top with her head sharing my pillow, Capone sleeps on top of the blankets (not happy about it either) then the next night Babs will sleep at the foot of the bed or on her dog bed and Capone will sleep under the blankets. He always lays spread eagle on his back taking up way more than his share no matter were he sleeps. When Babs was an only dog she always slept under the blankets until she got hot and would come out. Macy has to sleep on here dog bed in an xpen, she doesn't play nice.


----------



## Nocturnal (Jan 2, 2014)

I know its really weird but my kitties sleep under the cover by my feet lol. Lilo does the same thing with my mom. And. Well. Harley is way to big to get under the cover so she just sleep in the bed but not under the covers. They will come out when they get hot or anything. I say don't worry about it.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Vee sleeps cuddled next to me or at my feet. If she cuddles next to me, I cover her with a blanket but she doesn't try to get under the covers.

I have had cats though that love to burrow under covers.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

The lab I had as a kid slept in my bed with me. She never tried to sleep under the covers though. I guess it would be tough in a twin bed though. Haha. She always wanted to sleep on my pillow. I don't let Baxter sleep in my bed though. He would just end up liking my face all night. Haha.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

All three of our dogs sleep with us. Buddy (the white one in the pic) likes to sleep under the covers. I'm normally on my side, so he likes to sleep behind me where my knees bend---resting his head on my knees/legs. He's comfy, but I can't always say the same for me. LOL


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

All 3 of my pups sleep under the covers with us. Occasionally, "one" will get too hot and will crawl out and lay down in between us. It still amazes me how much room these guys can take up when they've stretched out. Since, we' ve gotten our third, we've been thinking of getting a bigger bed.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Our Sharley occasionally sleep on my bed but not under the covers. The bed is large enough and she loves the upper corner up to my left side.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

No animals allowed upstairs in the bedrooms. We have ticks here VERY bad in the spring/summer/fall. I also don't like the dog hair from the PWD and Chihuahua and the cat hair. The dogs are bathed weekly and the cat bathed monthly, so they are clean, but still, no thanks!
And then there's the "I'll just pee anywhere" issues with a couple of my dogs, so they are all on comfy beds in their crates in their own room on the main level of the house. 

And lastly, I'm a terrible light sleeper- it's lucky at all that DH gets to sleep on the bed with me LOL!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, the hair issue is a big thing for me too. I definitely don't want to sleep in a bed full of dog hair.


----------



## Nina_W (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm just glad mine lets us sleep on the bed with her ... Ok, so I'm kidding with that statement. She sleeps with us 

It's amazing how much space a little pug can take up.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Once upon, before we got this lot, we didn't allow the dogs to even be in the hallway leading to the bedrooms. It started out small then slipped quickly into bed sharing lol. As for hair, I'm lucky that these guys have short, silky coats with absolutely no undercoat. They shed but it's nearly unnnoticeable.


----------



## SKatey (Oct 7, 2013)

my boy sleeps on top of the covers, with his head resting on my feet, like a pillow. He has his blanket thrown over that part of my bed, so it keeps his hair pretty localized. (He is shedding because we are going into summer here)

If it gets cold though then he will wake me up and climb under the covers to lie with his head on my feet. Once in a while he will come and snuggle and be small spoon. He will put his head on my arm. I used to do it with him as pup, because he was terrible at maintaining body heat. 

He gets bathed regularly though, and my sheets get washed regularly too.


----------



## Queen's Pits (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok, we have five dogs. Three sleep in our room, two on dog beds and the third in our bed, under blankets between us. The other two sleep with my daughters, one on top of the blankets and the other under.


----------



## Jannike (Jan 11, 2014)

My oldest dog slept in my bed as a puppy. People kept telling me he should sleep in his own bed, but I didn't want to force him and I kind of liked it. He's a pug so he doesn't take up that much space and I change the bedding often. Anyway, after reaching puberty he tends to slep in his own bed (next to mine).


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

No dogs allowed on my bed! :tsk:











Oh wait.... nevermind. Maybe they were saying no humans allowed. I forget, lol. Mine never get under the covers though, just lay on top. They do keep me toasty warm though!


----------

